# Disabling MoCA



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

I tried installing MoCA by connecting a MoCA-adapter bridge (from TiVo) to my cable modem / router (via coaxial / ethernet respectively), and using it in conjunction with a MoCA-enabled TiVo XL4 (a ways away from the router setup).

For some reason, everything worked except streaming. For lack of a better reason, I decided not to let things play out while I waited for a POE MoCA filter to arrive, so I wanted to go back to wireless (G) until then.

For some reason, when I try to change network settings to use just wireless, it lets me, but then reverts back to MoCA. When I try to manually disable MoCA via the TiVo menus, I run into a dead-end menu that insists I must then use either ethernet or wireless, which of course I'm trying to do.

Any idea how I can disable MoCA in favor of reverting to wireless (G), and why the TiVo refuses to play nice with my attempts? When I disconnect the coaxial-in, the wireless works fine, but as soon as I plug the coaxial back in (which I must to get a video signal), MoCA takes over. Curiously, the units can connect to the internet, I suppose through the wireless, even with the networks settings showing MoCA (without an IP natch).

I suppose I can bring a direct ethernet connection to the unit to force its hand in refusing to continue to disable MoCA, but it might possibly ignore that like it does with my attempt at reverting the wireless. Someone at TiVo mentioned trying to let the TiVo assign its own IP, though I can't see how that would help either, but I'll try. Any ideers?


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

You must either use the xl4 as a moca bridge in which case you'll need it hard wired to the network and then the extra moca bridge you have can be used else where to get moca speed somewhere else in the network where it would be needed. I personally have my xl4 on network only and have a netgear moca bridge directly connected to the modem then my 2nd XL is connected to a wireless router being used just as a access point with another moca adapter which lets me have multiple things such as apply tv and a laptop getting the benefit of the 2nd moca adapter. The POE filter while I use one has not really shown any great value speed wise. Hope this helps some.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

avg99 said:


> You must either use the xl4 as a moca bridge in which case you'll need it hard wired to the network and then the extra moca bridge you have can be used else where to get moca speed somewhere else in the network where it would be needed. I personally have my xl4 on network only and have a netgear moca bridge directly connected to the modem then my 2nd XL is connected to a wireless router being used just as a access point with another moca adapter which lets me have multiple things such as apply tv and a laptop getting the benefit of the 2nd moca adapter. The POE filter while I use one has not really shown any great value speed wise. Hope this helps some.


Sort of related. Can I use an old router as just a switch, i.e., expand the number of ethernet ports at the Moca bridge at my TiVo Premiere location?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> Sort of related. Can I use an old router as just a switch, i.e., expand the number of ethernet ports at the Moca bridge at my TiVo Premiere location?


Most routers can be used as a switch by disabling dhcp. You can even sometimes regain uses of the wan port if your router can load dd-wrt.

If your tivo premiere has 4 cable tuners built in moca, i'm not sure whether you can piggyback off the tivo ethernet port.

However, if you have a plain premiere or premiere xl with a moca bridge at the router and at the premiere, then you can run eternet from the moca bridge to a switch and from there to tivo and other devices can share the ethernet connections available through the switch.

If you're adventurous, you can get an actiontec MI424WR router intended for verizon fios which can serve as both a moca bridge and a switch when used at the tivo end of things. I have 3 tivos in use currently and 4 MI424WR routers, 1 for my FIOS internet, and the other 3 set up as 4 port m,moca bridges at my tivos.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

For my particular problem -- disabling the MoCA back to wireless -- I was able to force it by connecting the TiVo directly via ethernet. That brought up a menu that allowed me to specifically turn MoCA off, as opposed to a MoCA/Ethernet hybrid. (So there you go)


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

The TiVo moca bridge will not allow a switch to be connected to it how ever using a moca adapter anywhere else will allow adding a cascaded router or switch with moca enabled speed


----------

